# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash MoneyBomb July 18th

## CaseyJones

Justin Amash Moneybomb | July 18, 2014

Justin Amash has fought for us on important issues, challenging the status quo in Washington and defending the Constitution. He is lauded as one of the harshest congressional critics of the NSAs domestic spying programs, and has sponsored legislation to eliminate policies that contribute to risky lending and distorted markets.

The attack ads have begun, making allegations that FactCheck.org immediately labeled misleading.

The establishment is piling on, with the Michigan GOP essentially turning its back on Justins campaign.

His opponents website has much more to say about how Justins votes are strange than anything substantial about what Brian Ellis would do differently.

JUSTIN AMASH NEEDS OUR HELP!
On July 18, 2014, we are hosting a moneybomb. We have one chance to keep Justin Amash in office, and continue filling Congressional seats with people who will uphold their oath to the Constitution. By donating whatever we can to help his campaign, we will show the establishment just how strong the desire for liberty is.

Facebook Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/710011762367977/

MoneyBomb Webpage: http://justinamashmoneybomb.com/

But let it not be said we did nothing.  Ron Paul

Now that you have committed to helping keep Justin Amash in Congress, what else can be done?

+ Share the July 18th Money Bomb information with friends and family.
+ Vote up comments that support Justin Amash and other liberty candidates wherever you encounter them.
+ Change your avatar to help promote the Money Bomb.
+ Arm yourself with facts regarding Rep. Amash and his hard work in Congress.
+ Pledge to donate, and keep your pledge!

----------


## CaseyJones

afternoon bump

----------


## malkusm

Pledged

----------


## CaseyJones

> Pledged


+rep

----------


## Origanalist

> Pledged


Same. Justin is well worth a donation. (And he mails thank you notes....)

----------


## cjm

I'm in.

----------


## CaseyJones

+rep to ya both

----------


## MelissaWV

> Same. Justin is well worth a donation. (And he mails thank you notes....)


Thank you notes are a lost art.

----------


## Origanalist

> Thank you notes are a lost art.


So is liberty

----------


## nayjevin

- Join the event on Facebook
- Invite friends on FB to the event (if you go to http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash, you will see your friends who like Justin's page.  At the very least invite these friends.)
- Do you know anyone with a blog or website?  Request a banner placement.
- Do you know anyone with an audience?  Request a plug.
- google Justin Amash.  Click 'news.'  Choose an article and leave a comment about the moneybomb.

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## ItsTime

going.

----------


## CaseyJones

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ItsTime again.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Go Justin!

----------


## nayjevin

Seriously!

What can you do?  Do you have a daily paul account or somewhere else that Amash people might be?  Tweeter tweets?  Know a good hashtag?

Please please

----------


## nayjevin



----------

